# All Weather Ruger Red Label spied at.....



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

FYI

Seen a All Weather Ruger Red Label at First Stop Gun and Coin
Rapid City, SD this afternoon.

It is 12ga., 26"Bbl, Grey finish, Black stock for $999.99.

Thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

What kind of shape was it in? I kinda get bad vibes about buying a used gun, but if it looks to be in good enough shape I would probably be interested.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Brand pank'n new


----------

